# biothane buckle collars



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm looking for a source/supplier for 3/4" biothane buckle collars. I need sizes 18-22". Gun dog suppliers have them but I have only found 13-17" in the 3/4. 

Right now my dogs have 3/4 leather collars with boomerang ID tags that slide onto the collars. My dogs are constantly rolling in snow in the winter, mud in the spring and jumping in water at any possible chance. 

I have some biothane leads that have held up very well. 

Has anyone else used biothane for everyday collars?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here you go:
https://www.dogsportgear.com/1-All-Weather-Dog-Collars_p_94.html?quick=1&item_id=94


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

these collars are similar, and you can have an ID nameplate on it: 
1 in. K-9 Komfort EverFlex Center Ring Dog Collar with Stainless Steel Hardware. $13.99.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sunglo Collars | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com

KV Vet supply SUNGLO collars - not sure if "biothane" but they have nylon coated center ring hunting colllars and in the big sizes. I am satisfied.

Though I do see that the 3/4 size stops at 20 then you go to 1 inch.

The coated nylon is all I use for my dogs.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank_s f_or the _input_. I have coworker that trials beagles and is going look into having custom collars made. 

I'm trying to replace collars and want to get matching colors for some dogs and bright colors for others. I have some dogs that can go out together in teams, others have to out by themselves (dogs that will wear bright colors) . I bought 9 ID tags that are 3/4" from www.boomerangtags.com a year ago at $100 and they are in great shape. This is my main reason for wanting 3/4" wide collars that will be more economical than 9 new collars and 9 new tags. I love the boomerang tags. These are the only tags that have held up to my dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Those do look nice. I have used the rivited tags and just put on my name, phone, team webpage........but they wear down and get bent up and you have to kind of bend the collar to straighten them out sometimes.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

For a good everyday, weatherproof collar, we use the Dublin Dog brand. We have a bunch of the solid colors for the males, some of the females have the patterned ones. 
They are made of rubber and do not get smelly when they are constantly wet. We have a creek on our property and our dogs spend a lot of time in the water, so the nylon and leather collars were not working for us.
https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have bought several Biothane dog things from here:
All Things Bright and Biothane -- Facebook 

They have a website but it seems to be down so that is their Facebook page instead.

They do custom work too if they don't have the size you want. They have a bunch of different colors and can also to 2-layer collars or ones with studs and things if you want something fancier. It's all made from beta biothane which is really nice stuff, soft and comfortable. Not the plastic-coated stuff.
I got a custom leash 3/4" wide from them that can be used as over the shoulder or waist, I gave them the measurements so it would fit me perfectly. I also have a slip collar and traffic lead from them (I got it because I needed a slip collar for the ATTS temperament test.)

The only thing is if you have Boomerang collartags that are made for nylon collars they probably won't fit because the biothane is pretty thick. If you have the Collartags for leather collars it's not a problem.

I also have a Dublin Dog collar which I use when my dogs go swimming. I use one of those Collartags (1" type for leather collars) on it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I won a Dublin Dog collar in a contest, I love it.
It's on my Libby who is a Sheltie type dog with a very long coat. I usually use rolled leather but then I can't see it. 
Since the Dublin collar is so nice and pretty I left it a few notches looser (she's almost 10 and does nothing, LOL) and I can see it all the time


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the biothane supplier, I'll check it out when I get home. My boomerang tags are on leather now so they will fit biothane. I have several biothane long lines etc that were gifts and love them.


----------



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

I got my biothane collar from www.dogids.com - he's black, and I liked that they have some with a (thick) line of highly reflective material around the middle. I originally bought one with a tag on it, but it got caught in and tore his fur. If you email them, they can order you a custom collar without the tag (then you can add your boomerang tags ). I suppose it's less useful to you, it looks like they only have them in 1" width - but call/email customer service, they are really accommodating!

ETA: The reflective collars are only listed in 1" widths, but it looks like the "soft grip" collars also come in 3/4" widths (it's a faux leather, same benefits as biothane). Again, contact customer service - they can probably get almost any length you want, with or without a tag, if you ask.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Cost may be an issue, care may be an issue, and since everyone online is selling "the best leather" equipment when it's actually little more than processed pseudo leather junk I can almost understand why owners are turning to plastic collars.

But consider this, given the choice would you rather wear sonic welded plastic shoes or hand stitched leather shoes? There's a reason real quality leather costs more and out performs plastics, and my dog is worth it. Why is a collar different?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If your dog is in a creek all the time and getting mud all over it....My dog does not care if he has fancy leather or coated nylon. I sure have better things than to be soaping and oiling a dog collar.

I would wear leather shoes because they breathe and adjust to you. A collar does not need to breathe or break in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wear crocs at work every day....but inside only~ time and a place for everything. Aren't we so lucky to have options and choices?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually Biothane (at least the "beta" type, dunno about the plasticy-looking type) is stronger and more durable than leather. It also won't hold moisture, dirt, bacteria, etc like leather can, and won't crack or get stiff in cold weather. It is used a LOT for horse equipment.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm getting great info on the search for biothane products. In response to the comment about leather collars; leather is beautiful when its new and put on dogs that will keep a collar that way. My dogs jump in a stream at any given chance and we let them. The dogs play outside with each other and roll on the ground. The collars are well worn. I keep ID on my dogs at all times. I want a collar that will stand up to my lifestyle choice for my dogs. My dogs have leather on now, I made the collars. I've been making my own leather training equipment for 20 plus years. 

I was given a lead on a hunting dog supplier that will make what I need. Wilson Hunting Dog Supply in NY uses stainless steel hardware and rivets which is very appealing over nickel and brass. The prices are reasonable for the quality from what I see on the net. I'll give an update when I some collars.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The website I mentioned is working now: All Things Bright and Biothane

They do stainless too, and custom orders.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I emailed All things bright and biothane but they only deal in 1". They have very nice products.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Stellae said:


> I got my biothane collar from www.dogids.com - he's black, and I liked that they have some with a (thick) line of highly reflective material around the middle. I originally bought one with a tag on it, but it got caught in and tore his fur. If you email them, they can order you a custom collar without the tag (then you can add your boomerang tags ). I suppose it's less useful to you, it looks like they only have them in 1" width - but call/email customer service, they are really accommodating!
> 
> ETA: The reflective collars are only listed in 1" widths, but it looks like the "soft grip" collars also come in 3/4" widths (it's a faux leather, same benefits as biothane). Again, contact customer service - they can probably get almost any length you want, with or without a tag, if you ask.


Is the reflective underneath the plastic coat? Does it look like something that will hold up to heavy abuse. I like the design.


----------



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Is the reflective underneath the plastic coat? Does it look like something that will hold up to heavy abuse. I like the design.


It's not underneath the plastic coat, but it does seem to be really durable. At 6 months old it doesn't have a scratch on it. In those six months, we've hiked through the woods (which involves lots of running through bushes/low hanging tree branches, in his case), gone swimming, rolled in sand/gravel frequently and he's wrestled _a lot_ with a couple of his friends whose teeth have been quite hard on previous collars. I am impressed with the durability, and I would expect it to stand up to abuse.

The stripe is grey close-up, but with normal levels of non-directed light, it appears white (see 1st photo). It's really bright when reflecting directed light (e.g. car headlights). I do not worry about him being seen.

One thing that bugs me is the length of the tail - on a perfect size collar (ie at the middle hole), the tail is not long enough to always stay tucked into the d-ring (see 2nd attached picture). This is a minor quibble, just something that bugs me. I recommend ordering a size up - you can always add holes (or take to a shoe repair place).

Their ID tags are good quality stamped stainless, but unlike Boomerang's, they're flat.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

jeeharbor said:


> I emailed All things bright and biothane but they only deal in 1". They have very nice products.


Oh I see. I didn't realize that because I know they have 1/2" and 3/4" biothane leashes, because that's the width of the leash I ordered from them. So I thought they probably had 3/4" collars too. Guess not!


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Leather is more durable than most give it credit for. It won't crack or split if you invest and get the right leather, like I said it's difficult to choose because online everyone sells "the best" and what they're really selling is utility gear that will do a job for a reasonable time. Conditioning leather and deep soaking it in oils isn't that big of a deal and doesn't need to be done that often if you've got the right quality. I abuse leather, really abuse it, I put wet collars on radiators, leave them damp for days and weeks at a time, rub them down occasionally with furniture polish, and they're putting up with the neglect. Ok, they're probably not going to last much past 10 years but I'm doing it on purpose, and they're shrugging it off, in theory I could make one last longer than I'm going to be alive if I tried and who knows, one of these may surprise me yet. A little snow is just frozen wet, a little mud and brook water isn't doing them any noticable harm, they've been swimming in lakes for 5 summers and left to dry on the dog, so I'm always disappointed and embarassed seeing retailers claiming "quality" and "the best" at budget prices because it's most likely just a lie to get a sale. Compare that to biothane, looks like leather, looks durable, gets a few years of UV and turns ever more brittle, cracks round the edges or adjusting holes and ends up as a time served collar for a good few years but is ultimately scrap, even if biothane could last 9 years and leather last 10 given the choice though I'd always chose leather over synthetic because it's a superior material.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

jeeharbor said:


> In response to the comment about leather collars; leather is beautiful when its new and put on dogs that will keep a collar that way


I disagree here, leather looks and feels best when it ages. Run your thumbnail down new leather and it leaves a scratch and a groove, run your thumbnail down old leather and it leaves a clean line that disappears in a few days. The surface only gets character when it mottles and fades.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I really don't see what is wrong with someone not wanting leather and wanting biothane though. They were specifically looking for sources for a particular size of biothane collar and not wanting to argue the merits of collar materials.

My own coated nylon hunting collars are years old and good as new.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I truly appreciate everyones input on sources for biothane. One good source lead to another as well as ideas for the future. I made my dogs current leather collars from quality leather and they are excellent. I make my own leather training equipment. I am using leads daily that I made 22 years ago. 

The point behind the biothane is no maintenance at all and I need vibrant colors that will stay that way. I have some Mals that are dog aggressive and look the same. I have a very, very dog aggressive Am Bull.

Occasionally I have dog friends and family help with my dogs so my husband and I can go to a trial together and not have to race home to care for the dogs. I need the dogs to be easily recognizable. I want dogs that can go out together in the same colors. My dog aggressive dogs need to be in stand out colors. My husband and I have very strict and successful dog management practices. We want to keep it that way and keep things as fool proof as possible for friends and family that are good enough to help us.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home makes nice crypton collars that are easy to wash and wear


----------



## AlinaMoore (Sep 20, 2012)

There are also good stuff like collars at Personalized Dog Collars and Leads .. I've been a user of their accessories for almost two years


----------

